# Cutting a Serving Tray Bottom



## berry (Oct 17, 2005)

Hello,
I'm making a serving tray. I'm to the point where I need to cut the bottom. As you can see I've routed a rabbit to hold the bottom and while I can mark and cut with a jig saw I thought there must be a cleaner/sharper method using a router and pattern bit. But I don't know what it is or how to make the cut.

I have two routers a Bosch 1617 and a DeWalt trim router. Both fixed and plunge bases for each and some trim bits. 

One pic shows the tray up-side-down and the other in the correct orientation. The bottom is cherry pw, mdf core.

Thanks for looking on this busy weekend. I hope one of you clever folks can point me down the path.

Happy Father's Day Berry in St. Paul


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

You might make a template from your tray that is cut out larger than the tray bottom and use a bushing and template bit to cut it out. 

Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

for a flush bottom...
make the 1st cut using the outside of the tray's frame as a guide w/ your panel bit...
cut your base and a pattern at the this time...
sandwich the two together w/ DS tape...
now using a rabbiting bit w/ the bearing adjusted for depth of cut you need to cut the bottom down to size follow the pattern w/ the bearing and cut the bottom piece down to size...
Rabbet Combo Kit, 1/2" Shank, 1" Cutter Height Router Bit-Carbide Router Bits | Router Bit Sets | Shaper Cutters | Saw Blades | Planer Knives | Jointer Knives | Infinity Cutting Tools


----------



## berry (Oct 17, 2005)

That worked great Stick, it's all done. I owe you a beer!


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Ole Stick knows his stuff, even if he is a stubborn old fart.

HJ


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Good deal Berry. I hope you took photos of the process to share with members learning about using templates and guide bushings.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

honesttjohn said:


> Ole Stick knows his stuff, even if he is a stubborn o*ld *fart.
> 
> HJ


were do you get old from???...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

OH,by the way, Berry, I like your tray design. Very nice the way you made the corner joints and the curved corners. Looks like you already used the rebate bit to cut the rebate for the bottom in the rails. Very nice job,show us what it looks like when it is done ,like Mike suggests.

Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

for a flush bottom...
cut two bottoms using the outside of the tray's frame as a guide w/ your panel bit...
one is to be used for/as a pattern and the other is the actual bottom....
sandwich the two together w/ DS tape...
now using a rabbiting bit w/ the guide bearing's diameter adjusted for depth of cut follow the pattern and cut the bottom piece down to size...

http://www.infinitytools.com/Rabbet...ter-Height-Router-Bit-Set/productinfo/00-556/
*note...*
I had to rewrite this so I understood it....


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Stick, new members really benefit from photos of the process. A picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Mike said:


> Stick, new members really benefit from photos of the process. A picture is worth a thousand words.


you want me to set up the process for a project I have no interest in doing to take pictures w/ a camera that I don't have???....
oh-tay...


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Even a quick look at the photos. shows that you're no beginner at precision woodworking Berry. The pity is that you haven't posted photos. showing HOW you made that tray, how else can we improve OUR skills. I'm sure that you're not one of those people who are loathe to pass on their skills.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

No Stick, I was not asking you to do a project and take photos. I encourage all members to do this when possible.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Beautiful work on those trays, Berry.
+1 on seeing the finished product.


----------



## berry (Oct 17, 2005)

*Pics of Sticks Most Excellent Directions*

As Mike suggested I'm posting a couple of pics. There is a view from the bottom after cutting as directed. A view of the 'sandwich' the tray sides; the template material, the bottom material. A view of the flush trim cut (actually a second tray). And after using a rabbit bit to make the cut on the bottom.

Sounds confusing









































Anyway when this is done I promise to return and post some additional pics. I have several from the build but hesitate to post them for fear of boring many viewers to death.


----------



## berry (Oct 17, 2005)

*Serving Tray*

One additional note: this is not my design - it's from _Woodsmith Magazine_ issue #59


----------



## berry (Oct 17, 2005)

*Serving Tray Completed*

I really appreciated all the help on this. The bottom came out great and it was pretty easy. 

Plans from Woodsmith #59, I increased the overall size about 20%. The stock is red and white oak and the bottom is mdf core cherry pw, and the splines are from a reclaimed piece of furniture (I think rosewood?).

This project is a wedding gift and I wanted to personalize it. I tried using a scroll saw and router, but was unhappy with the results so ended up going to a laser engraver. 

The finish was BLO and clear spray lacquer from a rattle can. 


































Thanks for looking, comments welcome.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*A Kodak Moment*



Mike said:


> Stick, new members really benefit from photos of the process. A picture is worth a thousand words.


Yes! And one picture is worth 1,000 words, so you get a lotta Brownie points. 0


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Beautiful jb on that tray,Barry. I like it a lot.

Herb


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Great job Berry! And thank you for posting the photos too.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great job, Berry.

Also, we all learned a new technique from Stick, so bonus.......


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

trhat came out 1st rate Barry...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

@berry...

I know this is day late and and a dollar short...

Should have mentioned to cut the bottom to width on the cross grain using your TS.. saves a lot of chipping, tear out and splintering... 
use your jigsaw to hog away excess material before you use your rabbeting bit...

on luan plywood cross cuts if you lay a strip of masking tape where you intend to cut and score the cut line 1st your cuts will be very clean...
run your saw blade as close to the score as you can on the waste side...
us an AB-5° NR blade and things just got a world better...

this blade is the cat's meow for scoring and veneer work...


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

now THAT is a nice tray!!!


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Excellent craftsmanship, Berry.

I guess you cut the corners with the grain at a 45 compared to the sides? Looks very nice.


----------

